# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Sapa tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình và gia đình muốn đi du lịch Sapa. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Sapa tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Di chuyển*: 

Từ Hà Nội, có hai cách để di chuyển lên Sa Pa. Đi tàu đêm Hà Nội - Lào Cai với chi phí trung bình khoảng 250.000-300.000 đồng/vé giường nằm tùy theo tiêu chuẩn. Đi xe buýt đêm chất lượng cao của các hãng Vietbus, Hà Sơn, Sao Việt với giá vé đến thẳng Sa Pa là 180.000-250.000 đồng/khách.

Các chuyến đi Lào Cai, Sa Pa đều xuất phát vào buổi tối, chạy đêm và tới ga Lào Cai hoặc thị trấn Sa Pa vào sáng hôm sau. Nếu đi tàu lên ga Lào Cai thì bắt tiếp xe buýt đi Sa Pa với chi phí khoảng 40.000-50.000 đồng/khách.

*Nghỉ ngơi*: 

Các khách sạn bình dân ở Sa Pa rất nhiều, san sát quanh khu trung tâm, giá phòng từ 250.000 - 400.000 đồng/phòng đôi. Nếu đi vào cuối tuần thì nên đặt phòng trước tránh trường hợp cháy phòng.

Cách kinh tế nhất để tham quan Sa Pa là thuê một chiếc xe máy, có thể nhờ khách sạn thuê giúp hoặc gặp những người lái xe ôm thường tập trung quanh các khách sạn, khá dễ dàng thỏa thuận giá cả, từ 150.000 – 200.000 đồng/ngày, xăng tự đổ là có thể tự mình lái xe vi vu khám phá phố núi Sa Pa.

*Ăn uống*: 

Sa Pa có một khu phố ẩm thực, bán đồ nướng, bình dân, ngon và rẻ, mặt hàng phong phú với trứng nướng, thịt xiên, cơm lam, hạt dẻ, ngô khoai… Các hàng quán quanh khu vực hồ nước luôn phục vụ các món ăn nóng xốt, đậm chất phố núi như rau cải mèo, ngọn su su, gà đen, lợn bản nướng…

Các quán đồ ăn kiểu Âu cũng có khá nhiều quanh Sa Pa. Giá cả khá hợp lý, trung bình 50.000 - 100.000 đồng/người/bữa.

*Các địa điểm tham quan khám phá*:

• Nhà thờ thị trấn nằm ngay quảng trường trung tâm, chợ Sa Pa nơi mua bán những món hàng đặc biệt của miền cao, phố ẩm thực đặc biệt sôi động vào buổi tối.

• Leo núi Hàm Rồng: ½ ngày. Tại đây bạn có thể khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên lộng lẫy của Hàm Rồng với những rừng đá rêu phong, rừng đào cổ thụ, vườn lan sang trọng và vô số vườn hoa lạ mắt khác, rực rỡ, hấp dẫn.

Từ trên các vọng cảnh đài, bạn có thể quan sát được toàn cảnh thị trấn Sa Pa bồng bềnh trong mây, cảnh núi rừng Hoàng Liên hùng vĩ, hít thở không khí mát mẻ, trong lành của Sa Pa trên độ cao hơn 1.600m.
Giá 60.000 đồng/vé/người

• Tham quan thác Bạc và đèo Ô Quy Hồ, Thác Tình yêu một trong những con đèo dài hoang sơ, bí ẩn và hùng tráng của Tây Bắc, đi xe máy cách thị trấn Sa Pa khoảng 20km.

• Khám phá các bản làng và cuộc sống của người dân tộc Mông, Dao ở quanh Sa Pa. Có thể tới bản bằng xe máy rồi đi trekking bao lâu tùy ý: bản Cát Cát, bản Sín Chải (cùng hướng); bản Hồ, Tả Van (cùng hướng); bản Tả Phìn; thung lũng Mường Hoa với những thửa ruộng bậc thang lộng lẫy…

Tùy thuộc thời gian ở lại Sa Pa, bạn có thể dễ dàng tự sắp xếp một lịch trình di chuyển hợp với nhu cầu của mình nhất dựa vào sự trợ giúp của lễ tân khách sạn. Mỗi người dân ở Sa Pa sẽ là một hướng dẫn viên du lịch tuyệt vời nếu bạn biết cách tiếp chuyện và khai thác.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## khampha123

Chào bạn mình là Huệ bên du lịch Fiditour, mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một chút về kinh nghiệm đi du lịch ở SaPa bạn nhé!  Phương tiện:Từ Hà Nội lên SaPa bạn có thể đi bằng tàu bạn có thể đi chuyến 8 giờ, 9 giờ hay 10 giờ tối lên đến nơi khoảng 5 giờ sáng hoặc 6 giờ sáng tùy vào chuyến tàu bạn chọn ( khoảng 8-10 tiếng).
Lưu trú: Khách sạn ở SaPa bạn có thể ở các khách sạn 2 sao, 3 sao có giá tầm 300-600/đêm. Có rất nhiều khách sạn giá như thế này ở trung tâm thị trấn SaPa.
Ăn uống: Ở SaPa món ăn cũng rất đa dạng và phong phú bạn cứ thoải mái ăn uống, giá cả cũng không quá đắt đỏ nếu bạn ăn chọn những nhà hàng giá bình dân.
Tham quan: Ở SaPa bạn có thể tham quan khá nhiều nơi đẹp, hùng vĩ bạn có thể tham quan trong thị trấn SaPa hoặc ra ngoài thị trấn đi vùng ngoại ô: Cổng Trời, Các làng người dân tộc, Chợ Phiên, Cửa Khẩu....
Hãy tính toán cho thật cẩn thận trước khi đi phượt bạn nhé! Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi vui vẻ. Cần thêm thông tin liên hệ mình nhé. Huệ: 0169 478 8047 Email: thuhue@fiditour.com

----------


## minhtrinh

MÌnh đã đi Sapa 2 lần, một lần tự đi và 1 lần thì đi theo tour. Đi tour được cái an toàn nhưng thời gian có hạn nên chỉ thăm được mấy nơi gần thị trấn như: Cát Cát, Hàm Rồng, Thác Bạc...Còn lần tự đi thì thuê xe máy đi được vào tận Tà Phìn, Cầu Mây, Bãi Đá Cổ... cảnh quan ở đẩy rất đẹp và hùng vĩ. Nếu có thời gian nhiều ở Sapa bạn nên tham khảo thêm mấy địa điểm đó nhé.

----------


## hangnt

*Thời gian thích hợp để du lịch Sapa*

Thời điểm thích hợp để đi du lịch Sapa là từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11 hoặc từ tháng 3 đến 5. Thời điểm này thời tiết Sapa ổn định, ngày nắng khô, đêm lạnh.

Tháng 4 – 5, là thời điểm đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số cấy lúa trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang. Và đây cũng là mùa nở của rất nhiều loài hoa đẹp. Cảnh cấy lúa rất đẹp, cánh thợ săn ảnh thích đi vào mùa này và mùa lúa chín.

Tháng 9 – 10 là mùa lúa chín, khi ấy thì khắp mọi góc nhìn Sapa đều rực vàng. Tôi thích nhất khoảng thời gian này, bạn sẽ không tưởng được đâu, Sapa như khoác lên mình màu áo mới – màu vàng óng trên khắp những quả đồi. Nhưng bạn nên đi vào giữa hoặc cuối tháng 9, sang tháng 10 nhiều nơi đã gặt xong.

Tháng 12 đến tháng 2 trời rất lạnh, có thể xuất hiện băng và thỉnh thoảng có tuyết rơi. Đây cũng là mùa nở của hoa đào. Thời điểm này được rất đôi bạn trẻ chọn để đi du lịch tại Sapa, để một lần được thấy tuyết rơi ngay trên quê hương Việt Nam mình, ngắm những bông hoa đào rừng nở cũng là một trải nghiệm rất tuyệt vời.



Sapa mùa hoa đào nở
*Du lịch Sapa cần chuẩn bị những gì?*

- Tiền: tùy thuộc vào cách bạn đi và sinh hoạt như thế nào. Tôi và bạn sẽ cùng nhẩm tính số tiền phải mang theo ở dưới bài viết này.

- Quần áo: bạn nên mang theo quần áo gọn & nhẹ nhưng phải ấm. Mùa hè ở Sapa mát bạn có thể mặc bình thường nhưng vẫn cần một chiếc áo khoác. Nhưng mùa đông ở Sapa rất lạnh, bạn cần áo ấm, găng tay, khăn, mũ len để trống lại cái rét vùng cao. Tránh mang vác cồng kềnh, nếu đi lâu thì có thể mang theo một ít bột giặt để giặt quần áo (Thường thì người ta chỉ ở Sapa 2 – 3 ngày là hết chỗ để đi rồi)

- Giày: Du lịch Sapa chủ yếu là đi bộ nên bạn cần chuẩn bị cho mình một đôi giày leo núi, giày đi bộ hoặc giày thể thao.

- Xe máy & sửa xe (nếu đi bằng xe máy): với quãng đường dài 370km bạn nên đại tu cho chiếc xe của mình trước ngày khởi hành. Nếu lốp, săm, phanh, dầu nhớt… của xe quá cũ rồi thì bạn nên thay để đảm bảo an toàn cho chặng đường dài. Nên mang theo săm dự phòng và đồ sửa xe phòng khi đang leo đèo không tìm được tiệm sửa xe.

- Máy ảnh, điện thoại chụp ảnh tốt: bạn sẽ phải chụp rất nhiều đấy! Nhớ mang theo pin, sạc, một chiếc máy với ổ cứng trống và thẻ nhớ dự phòng.

- Giấy tờ tùy thận: bạn cần CMND để làm thủ tục thuê phòng và đừng quên mang bằng lái nếu đi xe máy nhé!

- Bản đồ du lịch Sapa: bạn có thể mua tại cách quầy tạp hóa, hiệu sách ở Hà Nội hoặc Sapa. Bản đồ sẽ giúp bạn nắm rõ lịch trình – tiết kiệm thời gian – tránh bị lạc đường.

- Đồ ăn nhẹ: trên quãng đường dài bạn cần bổ sung năng lượng, đi tàu và ô tô thì có thể dễ dàng mua đồ ăn ở các chặng dừng chân. Nhưng tốt nhất là bạn chuẩn bị cho mình một ít bánh, sữa, socola, kẹo… tùy thích. Nó sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn trên đường đi và nhấtlà kẹo có thể dành làm quà cho trẻ em dân tộc.

- Kính, khẩu trang, khăn, găng tay: những thứ này sẽ giúp các bạn đi xe máy bảo vệ mắt và sức khỏe khi vượt qua chặng đường dài, trên đường có rất nhiều nơi bụi bẩn.

- Đồ dùng cá nhân: bàn chải đáng răng, khăn mặt, kem đánh răng ở khách sạn có sẵn. Nhưng nếu bạn cắm trại ngoài trời thì có thể mang theo hoặc mua tại thị trấn.

Trên đây là những đồ cơ bản cần thiết cho chuyến đi, bạn có thể chuẩn bị thêm tùy thích nhưng tôi thì hay làm theo câu trích dẫn này: “Khi chuẩn bị đi du lịch, hãy bày tất cả quần áo và số tiền mà bạn dự định mang theo. Hãy lấy một nửa quần áo và 2/3 số tiền mà bạn có – Susan Heller.”

*Đi Sapa bằng phương tiện gì?*

Có 3 cách để bạn đến được Sapa: xe máy, tàu hỏa và ô tô.

*1. Di chuyển bằng tàu hỏa:*  Tàu là lựa chọn của đại đa số những người đi du lịch ở Sapa. Đi bằng tàu hỏa bạn sẽ chỉ lên được tới Lào Cai và mất thêm một lượt xe bus từ ga Lào Cai đến Sapa, giá vé 50.000 VND/lượt.

*Giá vé tàu đi Sapa (Hà Nội – Lào Cai)* có rất nhiều loại. Trung bình từ 130 – 600.000 VND cho tàu bình thường. Tàu hoả chỉ đi vào ban đêm: chuyến sớm nhất là 19h40, chuyến muộn nhất là 23h00. Thường sẽ mất khoảng 8h cho tuyến Hà Nội – Lào Cai.


Giá vé tàu áp dụng đi đầu tuần: đi từ Hà Nội các thứ 2, 3, 4 và về từ Lao Cai các thứ 4, 5, 6. Tàu SP1
Vé rẻ nhất 144.000 VND/lượt cho 1 chỗ ngồi ghế cứng. Bạn có thể tham khảo giá, giờ tàu chạy tại website: vetau24h.com.

*Lưu ý bạn cần biết khi đi tàu*

Nếu gửi xe máy trước khi lên tàu bạn sẽ bị hút cạn xăng xe nên tốt nhất là bạn đừng đổ đầy bình trước khi đi, như vậy sẽ tặng không cho các anh bảo vệ ở đấy (tôi đã đau buồn rút ra bài học này khi tặng các anh ấy đầy bình luôn).

Và còn một điều nữa, phí gửi xe máy sẽ là 200.000 VND tuy nhiên có thể bạn sẽ phải trả thêm 50.000 VND cho người dắt xe ở đầu Hà Nội và thêm 50.000 VND nữa cho người dắt xe ở đầu Lào Cai. Đây là phí “luật tàu”, và nó là điều đã làm tôi rất tức tối khi đi tàu Hà Nội – Lào Cai, tuy nhiên nếu biết trước nó là luật bất thành văn thì có lẽ sẽ vui vẻ hơn. Vậy chú ý: “không đổ đầy xăng trước khi đi” và “chuẩn bị sẵn phí phụ vô lý “nhé.

*2. Đi du lịch Sapa bằng ô tô khách*

Bạn có thể bắt xe khách của hãng Vietbus, Sao Việt, Hưng Thành… tại bến xe Mỹ Đình hoặc 284 Giải Phóng.
Xe giường nằm chất lượng cao:

Hà Nội – Sapa giá vé từ 280 – 300.000 VND/người.
Hà Nội – Lào Cai giá vé 230 – 250.000 VND/người.
Xe khách giường nằm sẽ đi theo hướng quốc lộ 70 qua Yên Bái, Lào Cai, Sapa. Mất khoảng 9h bạn sẽ có mặt ở Sapa.

*3. Phượt Sapa bằng xe máy*

Di chuyển bằng xe máy chắc chỉ có dân đi bụi lựa chọn. Sau trải nghiệm đi tàu “tiết kiệm” sợ hết vía tôi chuyển qua đi xe máy về, cũng may vì thế nên biết đường chỉ lại cho bạn. Có nhiều đường để đi Sapa, tuy nhiên 2 đường chính là đi theo hướng Lai Châu và hướng qua Lào Cai lên Sapa.

Tuyến đường đi qua Lào Cai rồi lên Sapa gần và dễ đi. Tuy nhiên đi theo lối Lai Châu bạn sẽ được chinh phục hai trong “tứ đại đèo” huyền thoại của Tây Bắc là Khau Phạ dài 30km và Ô Quy Hồ dài hơn 50km. Không chỉ thoải mái chinh phục các con đèo, thoải mái dừng nghỉ ngơi, chụp ảnh… đi xe máy còn giúp bạn tiết kiệm nhiều chi phí cho việc di chuyển. Mình đi xe wave alpha đời cũ chỉ mất khoảng 1,5 lần đổ xăng (130.000 VND) là có thể đi thoải mái quãng đường gần 400km, quá ổn cho một người đi bụi và kinh phí eo hẹp. Dưới dây là chỉ dẫn đường đi Sapa dành cho các bạn đi xe máy hoặc ô tô riêng.

----------


## hangnt

*Đi phượt Sapa theo hướng Lào Cai:*

Cách 1: Hà Nội – Vĩnh Phúc – Việt Trì – Phong Châu – Đoan Hùng – Yên Bái – Lào Cai – Sapa (Tổng đường khoảng 360km)



Hà Nội – Vĩnh Phúc
(Các bạn đi qua Cầu Thăng Long, tới ngã 4 Tiền Phong rẽ trái hoặc tới ngã 4 Phú Cường rẽ trái đều được)



Vĩnh Phúc qua thành phố Việt Trì, đi thẳng lên Đoan Hùng Phú Thọ



Từ thị trấn Đoan Hùng bạn hỏi đường đi quốc lộ 70, chạy dọc theo quốc lộ 70 sẽ tới thành phố Lào Cai



Tới thành phố Lào Cai hỏi đường quốc lộ 4D (hoặc đường đi Sapa)
Cách 2: Hà Nội – Hòa Lạc – Sơn Tây – Cầu Trung Hà – Cầu Phong Châu – Phong Châu – Đoan Hùng – dọc đường 70 – Lào Cai – Sapa (Tổng đường 370km).

*Đi phượt Sapa theo hướng Lai Châu*

Hà Nội – Hòa Lạc – Sơn Tây – Thanh Sơn – Dọc QL32 – Sapa (Tổng đường hơn 420km)



Hà Nội – Sơn Tây – Thanh Sơn dọc theo quốc lộ 32 bạn sẽ gặp con đèo Khau Phạ dài hơn 30km.
Sau đó tới Mù Căng Chải và rừng quốc gia Hoàng Liên Sơn.



Tới đây bạn lại được chinh phục con đèo Ô Quy Hồ dài 50km, chinh phục 2 trong tứ đại đèo huyền thoại Tây Bắc quả là một cung đường tuyệt vời phải không. Ngoài ra trên cung đường này các bạn có thể ghé qua Thác tình yêu, thác Bạc nằm ngay trên đường từ Ô Quy Hồ tới Sapa nữa đấy!
*Khách sạn ở Sapa*

Khách sạn – nhà nghỉ tại Sapa có từ cao cấp tới bình dân, nhưng nói chung chất lượng dịch vụ lưu trú ở Sapa rất tốt nên bạn không cần quá lo lắng!

- Khách sạn giá rẻ ở Sapa: Hoàng Hà, Green Valley giá trung bình khoảng 200 – 300.000 VND/đêm. Nếu đi vào những ngày bình thường bạn có thể mặc cả giá phòng với khách sạn được vì những ngày đó họ không có khách. Nhưng ngược lại, nếu đi vào những ngày lễ hội giá phòng có thể đắt gấp 2 – 3 lần ngày thường.
- Khách sạn hạng trung giá từ 300 – 600.000 VNĐ/đêm như Hoàng Hà, Royal, Starlight, Holiday, Công Đoàn…
- Khách sạn cao cấp (hạng 3 – 4 sao): Victoria Sapa (đắt nhất), Topas Ecolodge (khu du lịch sinh thái thú vị, giá cao nhì, Châu Long (4 sao), Bamboo (3 sao)… giá từ 50 – 170$/đêm.
- Homestay: đây là một dịch vụ rất thú vị. Bạn sẽ được ăn, ngủ tại nhà của người dân bản địa. Sẽ là một trải nghiệm không thể quên và tiết kiệm kha khá chi phí. Chỉ cần xuống dưới bản, hỏi mấy người dân ở đây sẽ tìm được. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chú ý tìm hiểu qua về phong tục trước khi chọn ở homestay, tránh những điều không vui xảy ra với bạn và chủ nhà nhé! 

*Điểm du lịch hấp dẫn ở Sapa*

Ở Sapa có rất nhiều nơi để khám phá: chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan, tham quan núi Hàm Rồng, nhà thờ đá cổ từ thời Pháp, bản Cát Cát, bản Tả Phìn, tu viện đổ nát, thung lũng Mường  Hoa – bãi đá cổ, Thác Bạc, Thác Tình Yêu, Cổng Trời (đỉnh Ô Quy Hồ), Hang Tiên, Cốc San… và những địa điểm tôi liệt kê bên trên là những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, nhiều người đi, dễ đến.Nếu bạn là người thích khám phá những nơi mới mẻ, hoặc muốn xa lánh trốn đông người… Có nơi này khách du lịch rất ít khi ghé đến, ở đấy có một Sapa khác với sự ồn ào náo nhiệt ở thị trấn, một Sapa với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ đậm nét núi rừng Tây Bắc – đó là hững bản làng xa của Sapa như Thanh Kim, Nậm Cang. Để đi hết đoạn đường này khoảng 30km, tôi đã chọn nó ngay khi cầm tấm bản đồ du lịch Sapa trên tay. Không phải tôi ghét chỗ đông người, mà tôi thích tìm cho mình một khoảng không gian yên tĩnh để tận hưởng cái sự tự do giữa thiên nhiên hùng vỹ… và đúng như mong muốn, ở nơi ấy tôi cảm thấy mình nhỏ bé đến lạ kì.



Phan Si Păng - Nóc nhà Đông Dương
*Đồ ăn ở Sapa*

Ăn sáng: bạn có thể ăn phở, bún ở trung tâm thị trấn (giá 40 – 50.000 VND/bát).

Ăn trưa, ăn tối: ở phố cổ đường Cầu Mây hoặc vườn hoa trung tâm thị trấn có rất nhiều quán gà rừng, lợn bản cắp nách, lẩu, cá hồi, cá tầm, cá suối… đồ ăn ngon, nhưng đừng quên là giá du lịch.

*Quán ăn dành cho dân đi bụi*

Không hẳn là ai đi du lịch bụi cũng ăn quán giá rẻ, nhưng nếu bạn quan tâm, tôi có thể chỉ cho bạn quán cơm tự chọn chị Tâm 167 Đường Thạch Sơn, Sapa. Chỉ với 20 – 30.000VND/đĩa đảm bảo ăn no “vỡ bụng” và ngon. Tôi thường đùa chị sau khi ăn xong, quán chị ngon nhất Sapa. Mà đúng là ngon nhất Sapa thật, tôi chưa thấy quán nào vừa ăn ngon lại vừa rẻ như ở đây – thậm chí rẻ hơn cả cơm văn phòng ăn ở Hà Nội. Các quán cơm ở thị trấn tôi đã ăn rẻ nhất là 50.000 VND/1 pần, chỉ có 2 món mặn và canh ăn cũng tàm tạm (nếu bạn không tiện di chuyển thì nên ăn cơm ở thị trấn cho gần).



Món nướng luôn là lựa chọn số 1 của khách du lịch Sapa
*Ăn đêm, ăn vặt:* ở Sapa có rất nhiều quán đồ nướng ban đêm, thịt xiên, thịt lợn bản, thịt bò quấn rau cải mèo, chả cá hồi, chả tôm, chả mực, lòng phèo, cơm lam, rượu ngô, rượu sán lùng, rượu táo mèo… Nói chung là cứ bước chân vào quán đồ nướng thì thoải mái lựa chọn, đồ ở đây có nhiều loại, mỗi thứ một vị rất riêng nhưng lại có điểm chung là món nào cũng ngon hết, đi cách quán 20m đã thấy thơm lừng, ngồi cạnh bếp than hồng nghi ngút khói ăn mấy món nướng, uống một chén rượu ngô, rượu sán lùng còn gì tuyệt vời hơn.

*Chỗ chơi ở Sapa*

- Thứ 7 hàng tuần ở Sapa có chợ tình, nhưng chủ yếu là người Kinh đi xem còn người dân tộc thì rất ít
- Hồ thị trấn Sapa: buổi tối có thể ra đây ngồi nhậu, ăn đồ nướng hoặc café, trà đá ngắm hồ.
- Tắm lá người Dao: khoảng 200.000 đồng/lần bạn sẽ giải tỏa tất cả mệt mỏi sau một chuyến đi dài. Tắm xong sẽ thấy cơ thể sảng khoải.
- Coffeee: trên phố Cầu Mây có nhiều quán hay, trang trí đẹp, nhạc nhẹ…
- Có một bar nho nhỏ trên đường Fansipan, rộng khoảng 40m2, bia Heniken 40.000VND/chai…  tuy nhiên nhạc như vũ trường, bass đập inh tai chỉ thích hợp cho mấy người say sỉn.

*Những điều cần lưu ý khi đi du lịch Sapa*

- Tránh đi vào những ngày lễ: nếu bạn đi vào thời điểm Sapa đông khách du lịch thì việc thuê phòng hết sức khó khăn và có khi những phòng 150 – 200.000 VND/ngày có thể tăng lên 5 – 600.000 VND/ngày. (Những ngày như 30/4 – 1/5, 2/9, tết dương lịch).

- Mọi thứ cần được thương lượng kỹ càng trước khi sử dụng bất cứ dịch vụ gì.

- Không cho tiền trẻ em và người dân trong bản, chỉ nên cho bánh kẹo trẻ em.

- Không nên mua sâm, nấm, linh chi ở đây vì hầu hết là của Trung Quốc mang sang. Nếu muốn mua quà lưu niệm bạn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều hàng trên thị trấn.

- Ở Sapa có rất nhiều quán bán giày leo núi, quần áo The Northface giá cả hợp lý. Tôi quen anh Hùng The Northface, anh Hùng vừa làm tour guide vừa phân phối đồ The Northface. Có đủ các loại đồ (lều trại, thảm, túi ngủ…) dành cho những chuyến leo Fansipan – nếu muốn mua hoặc thuê các bạn có thể liên hệ anh Hùng 0989 730 688 (Đừng quên nói Việt Anh giới thiệu để anh ấy nhận ra bạn là dân đi bụi để giá rẻ cho, ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể nhờ anh ấy tư vấn khi đi du lịch ở Sapa và leo Fansipan, anh Hùng có kinh nghiệm 8 năm làm tour guide rồi)

- Tour Sapa & tour leo fansipan: bài viết này tôi chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi, tuy nhiên nếu bạn muốn đi theo tour ở Sapa thì cũng có rất nhiều lựa chọn. Giá tour Sapa, leo Fansipan có thể từ 1.600.000 tới 4 -5.000.0000 tuy nhiên số tiền bỏ ra cũng tương đương với giá trị dịch vụ bạn được nhận (đồ ăn, phòng, service…) được, vậy nên bạn cân nhắc trước khi lựa chọn – dịch vụ ở Sapa tôi thấy hầu hết là rất tốt.

- Đi xe máy: bạn lưu ý đi đúng làn đường nhất là đoạn từ Lào Cai lên Sapa, ở đây công an giao thông bắt sai làn đường.

----------


## thuty

Giờ có đường cao tốc mới, chắc đi oto cũng tiện lắm

----------

